# My 2008 yard haunt pics



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Here are some pics from '08 yard haunt. Its nothing too big right now, I have a small front yard too which sucks. I want to start incorporating the garage and or the driveway if possible. I have a really big backyard but I dont have the time/$/props to turn it into a real haunted backyard walkthrough.
I have learned alot from the people on this forum, thanks a lot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

dude thats great!fester n. rott, thats a good one


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Bigger doesn't mean better  In fact, I tend to like a smaller space that's very well done with lots of details. 

You've made some great lighting choices. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. Love the tombstones and composition of the set.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great yard haunt GrimleeFeindish. Your prop lighting was spot-on


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Job !


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Dark - I love your style. Kinda a Spookyblue meets PumpkinRot thing. Nice work.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great! I really like the corpsing you did on the skellies. First rate!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Here are some pics from '08 yard haunt. Its nothing too big right now, I have a small front yard too which sucks. I want to start incorporating the garage and or the driveway if possible. I have a really big backyard but I dont have the time/$/props to turn it into a real haunted backyard walkthrough.
> I have learned alot from the people on this forum, thanks a lot.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I completely understand where you're comming from! My Yard isn't that big either and i am defintiely all for using my drive way at least! Excellant props too!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks really good nice lighting good detail and you ll be filling it all before you know it


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, I agree with Dyno, the corpsing you did on the skeletons came out awesome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. What do you have in the caldron? Fog machine or dry ice? Nice corpsing.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I was going to put the green spotlight in the cauldron and have it aimed up at the witch but I kept getting paranoid that it was going to burn the cauldron and set my culdesac on fire. I put a hole in the back of the cauldron on the house side and had a long pvc tube from the fogger to the cauldron. I put some ice in the tube to chill the fog. Usually I put more fog in the chiller but I need to re-work it so that the ice doesnt back up in the fogger because now it is angled upwards into the cauldron, usually its just flat. I filled it with frozen water bottles last year before I had the cauldron and it chilled the fog pretty good. I kind of wish I made a trash can chiller but I liked how simple this was. I also put a clamp on my fog remote because I didnt have a timer, that worked good. Thanks for the kind comments, I appreciate it.


----------

